# Battery Light on Ford Focus



## sev112 (Apr 18, 2012)

So i've got a new battery (mid-Jan), a new Alternator (march) and a new Starter Motor (Monday)

First time driving the car today since the starter motor replaced.   After 5 mins the battery light comes on and stays on .  Get home (cos i wouldnt risk pulling over and stopping in middle of nowhere) , turn engine off.  Turn back on and batter light not showing.

Any suggestions ?

02 Focus 1.8 TDCI


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 18, 2012)

Battery light not on...battery is fine.


----------



## woosey (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you have a multimeter? It would be good to check what voltage your battery is -

a) floating at when cold (12 - 12.5v)
b) engine running (14 - 14.4v)

I know you have replaced both components, but i would guesstimate at either a duff battery, or more likely an alternator issue.

If you don't have a multimeter, take it to a garage for a battery check, it takes less than a minute to diagnose a fault like this (to a basic level) so the cost shouldn't be much/free.


----------



## papyt (Apr 19, 2012)

this is a costly inherent fault on some focus cars,it involves a lot of the dash components having to be replaced brother in law had his done last year and cost Â£587 ( parts and labour) go onto a forum for focus car faults and you will find hundreds of affected people,ford knew about it and did tell the garages but never went public.


----------



## sev112 (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks guys

woosey  - RAC checked the battery when i couldnt get it started on Friday  - it was giving 12.5V without the engine running, so they said that was fine (relatively new battery)

i may take it back to get the Alternator checked

Papyt  - was there actually anything wrong  - i.e.  is there a problem with me driving the car with the problem your brother had, or was it just a signal / warning light issue ?

Thanks again


----------



## papyt (Apr 19, 2012)

there is a fault inside the binnacle from what he told me  and most of the parts had to be replaced,this is a common problem and he said it is common knowledge at ford garages,sorry but that's all i know.


----------

